# champion bass boat with a 175hp black max



## mattmc2003 (Apr 15, 2009)

My pa in law has an older champion bass boat with a 175hp black max mercury. Its been sitting a while, and i was gonna ressurect it and maybe put some time on it this summer. I would think it should run 40:1 mix, but im not sure. It has been worked up and the oil injection removed long ago, so i dunno. Any ideas? I run 50:1 in our 85 evinrude, so i figured 40:1 would be safer for a hotter motor. How much HP do you figure it could have. He said it was supposed to be 200+. Pretty nice setup boat. I figure it is a mid 80's model. Jack plate on the motor. Nice prop, no damage. Just a little dirty from storage. Any body got any info or advice? Definantly gotta drain the gas first. 
__________________


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Apr 15, 2009)

Don't know on the HP. A modded bass boat, NICE!

Definitley drain the fuel as stated, see how she runs on fresh fuel. You might have to put a kit in the carb. If it has a water temp gauge, make sure it stays within range, the impeller pumps rot after sitting for long periods of time. It may be a good idea to go ahead and replace it anyway, you DON'T want it going out while on the lake.


----------



## rngrchad (Apr 16, 2009)

Sweet Boat. I'm not sure about the oil mix. My father has a 1998 202 Champ with a 200 Mariner. Champs are amazing big-water bass boats. 

Here's my dad's Champ:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dD5uqX0gm5c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK_BPKeovGU


----------

